# ما المعنى الفرعونى لإسم موسى ؟



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 أكتوبر 2007)

خــواطر 
-2-
ما معني اسم : موسى 
 ((  mwuc/ ))
1- أول من تسمي بهذا الاسم , هو موسي النبي .
والتي أسمته به , هي إبنة فرعون مصر , لأنها جذبته من ماء النهر , كما لو كان الماء هو الرحم الذي أخذته منه , إذ انه مكتوب : [ فنزلت إبنة فرعون إلى النهر .... فرأت السفت بين الحلفاء, فأرسلت أمتها (أي خادمتها ) وأخذته , ولما فتحته رأت الولد , وإذا هو صبي يبكي ... ودعت إسمه موسي, و (حرفياً : لأنها ) قالت: إنى انتشلته (حرفياً: سحبته ) من الماء ] خر 2:5-10. 
(1)	واللغة التي كانت تتكلم بها إبنة فرعون مصر , وكذلك كل الشعب المصرى – حينذاك – بلا إستثناء , هي اللغة المصرية القديمة , التي كانت تكتب بحروف مختلفة الأشكال , مثل الهيروغليفية والهراطيقية والديموطيقية , ثم - فى وقت لاحق - أصبحت تكتب بالحروف القبطية . 
	فإن اللغة القبطية هي ذاتها اللغة المصرية القديمة , مع فارق التطور – نتيجة للزمن – في اللغة وفي شكل الحروف . 
	إذن , فكلمة "موسي" , التي نطقت بها إبنة فرعون مصر , هي كلمة مصرية قديمة , تعني- إجمالياً – أنه مأخوذ من الماء .

(2)	وبالرجوع إلى قاموس اللغة القبطية , تأليف إقلاديوس لبيب – وهو أقدم القواميس القبطية العربية المطبوعة – حـ1 صـ320 , وحـ5صـ21 , وكذلك – لنفس المؤلف – مجلة عين شمس الأثرية , السنة الثانية صـ140 والسنة الثالثة صـ222 , نجد ما يلي :-    كلمة موسي تعني إبن الماء , إذ تتركب من : كلمة "مو" ، وهي الصيغة التركيبية من كلمة موؤ : mwou, وتعني "ماء" , ومن كلمة "سي" بالشكل الفـرعوني الهيروغليفي (وترسم بشكل أوزة) ويقابلها – في الشكل القبطي – كلمـة "شى"  se ،  وهي الصيغة التركيبية من كلمة شيرى s/ri , أى : إبن .
(3)	وبالبحث في قاموس اللغة القبطية تأليف CRUM (المعمول بعد قاموس إقلاديوس لبيب , بل ويأخذه من مراجعه) نجد إنه لم يعالج هذا الموضوع, عدا أنه ذكر في صـ584 أن كلمة إبن في الصيغة التركيبية هي "شى"  si او se . 
(4)	وبالبحث في كتاب قواعد اللغة المصرية القديمة , تأليف GARDNER , نجده - أيضا- لم يعالج موضوع إسم موسى , ولكنه مع ذلك يحوى أشياء مفيدة لهذا الموضوع , في صـ66 سطر 1-8 وصـ441 سطر1-5 , وصـ 471 سطر 38 ,و صـ490 فقرة 35, وهي كما يلي :- 
	كلمة "إبن" في الشكل الهيروغليفي هي "سى" (رسمة الأوزة)
	كلمة "ماء" في الشكل الهيروغليفي هي "مو" MW (ثلاثة تموجات ماء , فوق بعض)
	بعض الأسماء المصرية الفرعونية , تأخذ نفس صيغة تركيب إسم موسى (ص66سطر1-8) , مثل :- 
+ " نحريسى" , وتعني : إبن نحري 
+ " خنمحتب سى" , وتعني : إبن خنمحتب 
(5)	إذن , فإن كلمة موسى , هي كلمة مصرية قديمة أصيلة , في كل من الشكل القديم الهيروغليفي , والشكل الحديث القبطي . 
	وإنها – في كلتا الحالتين – تعني : إبن الماء 
	وهذا يتطابق مع ما قالته إبنة فرعون مصر , بأنها أسمته "موسى" لأنها سحبته من الماء .
	وهكذا , فإن الصدق والحق , المكتوب بهما الكتاب المقدس , يتجليان دائما, في كل صغيرة وكبيرة ،ويتطابقان مع الحقائق التاريخية واللغوية . وكلما زادت الإكتشافات الأثرية ، كلما تأكدت مصداقية الكتاب المقدس.


----------

